# ~100 baby RCS



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally saw the first RCS shrimplets from my 3 berried females I isolated in my 3 gallon breeder. There must be a hundred or so little microscopic shrimplets cruising around the tank. Much better survival rate since I incorporated an under gravel filter in place of the old bubble convection corner filter I was using.

Just had to say how happy I am about my babies  Now I'll have enough to give my girlfriend a batch and put more into my 29 gallon.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice!Should share microscopic pics,lol.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, the baby shrimp sure are tiny! Make sure they are fed on a regular basis!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Bev - if I had a macro lens I would definitely nab some good pics, but I don't think my digital camera is high-res enough to get good images.

And thanks for the advice - that little army devours an algae wafer about once every three days.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats! I LOVE LOVE LOVE RCS


----------

